# Jensen Stereo?



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

We have hooked up our satellite in our 32BHDS and I was just curious if it is possible to get the TV to play through the surround sound speakers? If it is can someone please let me know how to acomplish this. Thanks ......


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Trish said:


> We have hooked up our satellite in our 32BHDS and I was just curious if it is possible to get the TV to play through the surround sound speakers? If it is can someone please let me know how to acomplish this. Thanks ......


We use an 1/8" to 1/8" cord that plugs into the earphone jack of the TV to the aux jack on the front of the stereo. This is also the same type of cord that we use to plug the Ipod into the aux jack on stereo in the truck. You can get them at Radio Shack for around $5.00.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Trish said:


> We have hooked up our satellite in our 32BHDS and I was just curious if it is possible to get the TV to play through the surround sound speakers? If it is can someone please let me know how to acomplish this. Thanks ......


What year and model is your OB? My 2010 will play the TV through any or all of the 3 pair of stereo speakers in the unit. While I've not hooked up satellite, I was *guessing* that any audio played through the TV will play through the stereo speakers when the stereo is set to TV input.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> We have hooked up our satellite in our 32BHDS and I was just curious if it is possible to get the TV to play through the surround sound speakers? If it is can someone please let me know how to acomplish this. Thanks ......


What year and model is your OB? My 2010 will play the TV through any or all of the 3 pair of stereo speakers in the unit. While I've not hooked up satellite, I was *guessing* that any audio played through the TV will play through the stereo speakers when the stereo is set to TV input.
[/quote]

I only got the DVD to work through the speakers, not the TV. How do you get the TV to work w/o the above mentioned cable?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I only got the DVD to work through the speakers, not the TV. How do you get the TV to work w/o the above mentioned cable?


One of the source selections on on the stereo caused the TV audio to come through the speakers. I ended up actually turning the tv speaker off, and just watched the various TV channels through the overhead speakers. I can't check right now, the camper is in for service...otherwise, I'd buzz on out and check. It'll be 3 weeks or so before I can get to the camper.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I only got the DVD to work through the speakers, not the TV. How do you get the TV to work w/o the above mentioned cable?


One of the source selections on on the stereo caused the TV audio to come through the speakers. I ended up actually turning the tv speaker off, and just watched the various TV channels through the overhead speakers. I can't check right now, the camper is in for service...otherwise, I'd buzz on out and check. It'll be 3 weeks or so before I can get to the camper.
[/quote]

Thanks anyway. I tried all of the inputs on the stereo and couldn't get it to work. I wonder if the tv isn't hooked up to the Jensen right? If you can remember when you get your tt out of the shop, let me know whtat I'm doing wrong. Thanks, John


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Thanks anyway. I tried all of the inputs on the stereo and couldn't get it to work. I wonder if the tv isn't hooked up to the Jensen right? If you can remember when you get your tt out of the shop, let me know whtat I'm doing wrong. Thanks, John


Yeah...sure thing, I'll check when I can. You have a newer OB, so I'd think you'd have the same capability as our 2010 Sydney OB. Our friends have a 2010 268RL and I think it operated the same way. We'll figure it out ;-)


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

ours is a 2007 32bhds sydney edition. The television is not hooked up in any way to the stereo, but I am curious though how we can hook it in to get it to play through the ceiling mount speakers.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Trish said:


> ours is a 2007 32bhds sydney edition. The television is not hooked up in any way to the stereo, but I am curious though how we can hook it in to get it to play through the ceiling mount speakers.


If you have a satellite box,it will play through the stereo. I have my box hooked up I believe the Aux. 2 connection. Hope this helps. I have yet to get the TV to play through it other than DVD. But a Satellite box will work


----------

